# What model John Deere is the best at 65 pto hp?



## Joel H (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm looking to add another tractor to the farm and was wondering what model would be the best to go with from JD for at 65 pto hp. I would like a 90s and newer model. It will be used to mow,ted, rake, load 4x5 bales and a back up to bale with, if the main tractor was to go out of service.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I personally like the 50 and 55 series for that size of JD. A 2750 or 2755 would suit your needs.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

2355 or 2440, really popular tractors in my family and in this area.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

IH 1586 is spot on about the 50 and 55 series...which are considered some of the best tractors JD ever made....and not very much electronics to give birth to gremlins.

The 2555 or the 2755 would fit your bill perfectly....and these tractors have all kinds of part sources available.

Here is a link to a handy source for information on tractors. Study this info carefully as it will address many items. Later model 55 series in this range also had the 540/1000 pto's.

Regards, Mike

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/1/3/136-john-deere-2555.html


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

For the reversing and shifting part also look at the 6000 series. Will be more $ but really the only computer on it is the 3 point hitch. Still have more wires tho. .. The hydraulics are with more flow and cabs are easier to get in/out if a cab is what you want. The 2355-2755 have the hump in the cab if I remember correctly.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Farmineer95 said:


> For the reversing and shifting part also look at the 6000 series. Will be more $ but really the only computer on it is the 3 point hitch. Still have more wires tho. .. The hydraulics are with more flow and cabs are easier to get in/out if a cab is what you want. The 2355-2755 have the hump in the cab if I remember correctly.


All the above is true....but, the 50-55 series is a more nimble machine than the early 6000 series....especially for raking and loading IMHO.

Regards, Mike


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

4020.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I agree with you too. Im writing this with our 2640 in the back of my mind. 7000 hours on it with slow hydraulics for the loader. Seems the 2755 is like a hot rod: 4 cyl turbo and light for the power. Think they came with different axle options for wheel tread adjustment. Might note if the wheels can be set where you want them. Might be a mute point too.


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

The 2355 and 2555 is about all you see in my area. I can think of 5 or 6 different guys that it's the only tractor they will have. I know a older guy that has 2 2355s he never uses they look brand new


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Step back a few years and find a 69' or newer 3020 diesel or 4020 diesel. You will not be disappointed!


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We have a 4030 that has been a great all around tractor. Very nimble. Has 10,000 plus hours and still going strong.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

barnrope said:


> Step back a few years and find a 69' or newer 3020 diesel or 4020 diesel. You will not be disappointed!


Question about those... I am sure age range applies to other brands as well:

When did they start making decent cabs? Heat, air, and quiet enough to listen to the radio without using earmuffs?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

JD 30 series tractors with the cab known as the SGB was the 1st cab quit enough one could listen to radio without headphones.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

The 2755 2wd with cab and 38 rears is about the most perfect haying tractor I can think of. If only I had mine back with todays air. Might want to replace the wiring harness if you get one. there is a connect in front of the gear box that is a pain, but with the 8 spd and high-low, it is hard to beat. I also agree with Mike, that was one nimble machine. Also had a 2640 that was perfect although it lacked a cab. Wish they would make the 2755 today with no electronics but with the power reverser.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> Wish they would make the 2755 today with no electronics but with the power reverser.


It's odd that 40 series had the option of hyd reverser but not the 55 series although hyd h-lo & hyd reverser couldn't be obtained on same tractor.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Question about those... I am sure age range applies to other brands as well:
> 
> When did they start making decent cabs? Heat, air, and quiet enough to listen to the radio without using earmuffs?


My Whites are pretty quiet, think they had the quietest cab on the market when first released. Both mine are mid 1980 models but the older 2-105's are almost identical.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Tx Jim said:


> It's odd that 40 series had the option of hyd reverser but not the 55 series although hyd h-lo & hyd reverser couldn't be obtained on same tractor.


We have a 2555 with hydraulic reverser. Neighbor has a 2755 mfwd with hydraulic reverser.

I like the Waterloo built tractors better than the German and French built 20-3055 and older Deere tractors


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

barnrope said:


> We have a 2555 with hydraulic reverser. Neighbor has a 2755 mfwd with hydraulic reverser.
> I like the Waterloo built tractors better than the German and French built 20-3055 and older Deere tractors


Educate us on which are which?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

JD 20-55 series row crop tractors were built in Waterloo,Ia.(3020-4955)JD 30-55 series utility tractors were built in Mannheim,Germany(1020-3255) while 20 & some 30 series utilities built for sales in N America were built in Dubuque,Ia while ones built for European sales were built in Mannheim. . Some JD engines were built in Saran,France. I'm not familiar with tractors built in France or some tractors that weren't built for sales in countries other than USA. Some models were built in Rosario,Argentina. Some latter rowcrop tractors were built for European sales were built in Mannheim such as 4240S and a few models were built in Saltillo,Mexico


----------

